# my plan for bobcats



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

draft deng w/ #4 pick
draft david duhon w/ #34

take jermaine jones, trybanski, brotchard, dixon

sign ginobli, hudson, okur, chris anderson, doleac

hudson duhon
ginobli dixon
deng jones
okur trybanski
anderson doleac brotchard

thats a decent team with a solid core for the future.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

* meant chris duhon


----------



## Saint45 (May 27, 2004)

yeah, that would give them a great (relatively speaking) team, but i dont know if they could pick deng up at #4. i hope they can, but if not, they should pick up harris and then either ryan gomes or lawrence roberts in the second round


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

A couple of problems: none of those guys would sign there if threatened at gun point, and Deng will be scooped up by the Bulls. They'll draft Harris or trade down and get Nelson, but this team will be very bad, fans will have to live with it.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I honestly think Dwight Howard is the perfect pick for the Bobcats. The good ol' boy next door. im not sure why Bernie is so concerned with winning right away, it is going to take time. But with HS'ers you never know, no one would have thought Amare would have come in and contributed right away. dwight is the perfect player to build around, and you take jameer or another PG later in the draft to give him somehelp, with leadership and take some of the scoring pressure away.


----------

